# Refrescante e Suave 60L



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Here it is my new setup. I'm waiting for some plants to finish the layout and perhaps I'll change the position of Bolbitis... It depends of the kind of plant I'll use to compose the layout. 



You can see the step by step on my Blog: http://faao.blogspot.com 
I know that it is in Portuguese but the pictures don't need transation :heh: ... If you've any doubt about this aquarium or something that is in Portuguese in my blog, you can ask here! 

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## crazhzone (Oct 6, 2005)

ohh my goddddddddd, I have plan to do the new tank that have same layout with your, it's exactly ideas for my new tank. I have some stone like that I had used in my old tank but it got accident ...
now I plan to re-use those stone in small tank but look like i have to find some thing that make different 


below is my old tank

http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/981/p6210122ah9.jpg

cheerrrrsssssssssssssss


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks like a nice crisp layout with excellent rock placement. Refreshing smooth rock look as well. The Bolbitis is a pretty bold plant for a 60l and once it acclimates itself will pretty much take over the tank and shade everything.


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

wow very nice
I LOVE your rocks and their placement. Great hardscape wanna see the plants in there.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

i like how it is very simpe but striking at the same time, kinda an art-deco feel to it IMO, i like it just need more plants for the backround ; ). but then again i shouldnt be giving advice to a guy who can scape circles around me LOL great job


----------



## nellis (May 6, 2006)

Very nice layout. Whatever else you decide to put in there, I'd be careful and let the bolbitis and the stones really dominate the scape.


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

yes or maybe to do the waterfall you can switch the bolbitis with some sp. green which fall down over the rocks (hope you'll understand my thought :heh: )
Really want to see it planted I always love your works.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Very exciting tank, and a refreshing layout.

-John N.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

I agree with John N. This layout is so refreshing! I love the look of dark rounded rocks and white sand. It reminds me of the beaches in Oregon and Washington. Such a nice change of pace from the usual ADA rocks that people are so fond of. 

I look forward to seeing how this one turns out!


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks to all for the coments 

Before explain what I intend to do; or what I've in mind to this aquarium, please check the picture below and you'll see my point of view :heh:



What you think, it's better or not?

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira
Ps. crazhzone, please reduce a bit your picture, it is so big!!!


----------



## Berkley (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi,
I really like both versions! the first is really different to other normal aquascapes-> simply but good!
But your second picture looks great too! If the eleocharis parvula (?) grown a bit dense it will look even better.
At the moment your layout reminds me of a beach with dunes behind it.
Regards
Timo


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Filipe-- This aquascape is quite eye-catching, and by that I mean unusual.

To point out the obvious, what is unusual is:

-Bolbitis as a vertical background plant
-Round Stones

It's only 2 things, but 2 things that make is really unique looking. I feel refreshed looking at it.

On the other hand though, I feel like it's too "clean" if you know what I mean-- like the pieces don't mesh. A couple ideas that come to my mind on impulse:

-Try more bolbitis on the right side
-Try planting some tall grass plants (val nana and e. vivipara come to mind) to mesh the bolbitis with the hair grass more.

I don't really want to tell you to make bolbitis drape over in more of a mid-plant style, because using it as background is obviously intentional, something you're trying. As it stands though, I'd still say I feel a bit odd seeing it that way. Somehow I think you've got to find a way to pull it into the picture more.

Keep in mind that you're also fighting against a natural sense of nature-- eleocharis doesn't communicate the same tropical feeling that bolbitis does. Bolbitis looks more natural growing next to mosses, crypts, anubias, etc. While I know that's the typical way of using bolbitis (and therefore, reason to try something different), fact is that using bolbitis with those plants is typical because they feel natural together.

It's an interesting layout for sure though, and I wish you luck. Somehow, I think you're going to have to convince the audience that the pieces of this layout do "jive" together-- and getting the parts to mix more will probably be the key to this.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I like it either way - I love the big fern and I agree that it needs a little something on the right to bring it and the rocks together - I'm not certain the grass is the right thing... Maybe some riccia kept down in front on the right and getting wider/taller as it approaches the rear? I don't know - I'm no good at acaping either, but it is a "stop in your tracks and look" beginning. Very nice!


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for your compliments and comments!  

I'll try to answer and explain why I chose these plants, rocks... and decoration.

So, I agree with your opinion Steven and I know that it will not be easy to convince the audience with my choices! At the moment and regarding this thread rating... I'll have a lot of work to do!!! 
But, as you know, I love to do the opposite... the contradiction make the difference, otherwise all the aquariums appears equal. Bolbitis wasn't a better plant for that position but I would like to test it and with trimmings keep it near the top of the rocks; it'll not be easy but I would like to see with my own eyes  . If doesn't work, I just take it off and plant something else. Sincerely, I'm quite curious about bolbitis development...

When I started my previous layout (Syrah), everyone told me that Vesicularia Dubyana will not grow like I expect...and at the end... It did result perfectly!
I'll wait 1 or 2 months and then see if I made the right decision  

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Maxxxo (Mar 19, 2007)

Great!
It is foreshadowed excellently. Besides, I thought already that I have used I only principle of composition - island.


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

FAAO im fan of your works and probably it's because you "do the opposite" for making originals tanks.
Hope you'll update soon with beautiful photo


----------



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

Well, well, well look who's here  

Not quite what was supposed hein? 

I really love the rocks disposition and also the Bolbitis. Has someone said above, the eleocharis doesn't seem to ajuste with the bolbitis. But has I know you well only in the future we will see exactly what you intend to achieve. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I like the look of the smooth rock look for a change it is a more refreshing feeling seeing something like this. I like it!


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

I really like the look of this. The smooth, round rocks are unusual and fit well, especially with the moss IMO. Your positioning is also very good I think. 

Tom


----------



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

The Bolbitis against those rocks looks great! Nice job


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

you did a great job! very simple and elegant


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi there,

Thanks to all for the comments!

Let bring this thread up to date! 2 months later and the aquarium is like this:



Let me know your opinion!

C&C are welcome 

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Terra Incognita (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow! This really caught my eye, even from the very start. I noticed you posted again, in an older thread, so I read through it all before reaching the new post.. and I have to say: Way to show'em that going against the typical scape can be a truly wonderful thing. I'm not sure what it is about this tank, but I feel really relaxed looking at it - and that's how I judge scapes. And you have done a wonderful job! I really love it.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

It is a veeeeeeery beautiful tank i must say!! Very clean finish to it... I like your style.. my next tank is gonna somewhat the same LOL


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

that looks cool! Good work!


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

very nice! crystal clear tank, what the clear tubing in the front left??


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

nvm, i think thats a co2 kit right?


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Uma "pequena" grande maravilha ! 
Parabens


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Great layout. I love the combination of threadfin rainbows, otos and cherry shrimp together in a single tank. Have the same combination with albino cory's in my 90gallon.

Mike


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

Beautiful... Those rocks have brought so much to the scape...


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi there!

Thanks to all for the comments 

I made a few adjustments and trimmed the moss... what do you think, it's better?


Click on the picture to zoom.

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks very nice. IMO the grassy plant (Cyperus??) could be moved behind the Bolbitis though, although it's awesome how it is. I love how the rocks look when covered by the moss. 

Tom


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

It reminds me of photos i've seen of Seychelles

Its really interesting. I really like the growth you've achieved with your moss. It looks as though its creeping over the rocks. Very Nice


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Outstanding!!! I like it quite a lot!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice! 
But if would be better if you trimmed the moss just a little more and replaced the Ludwigia acruata (?) with some grass-plant, like Eleocharis vivipara or Lilaeopsis brasiliensis. I'm not reall sure if the Cyperus match the scape niether...
I really like the hardscape of this tank!


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi tank looks great! Very clean

What size is the tank? Also how much light are you using?

Thanks


----------

